# Table Saw Cross-Cuts / Panels that are longer than they are wide



## LucasinBC (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm sorry I can't find a good answer anywhere on Lumberjocks so if you have already answered this question please point me to your blog / forum!

My question is simply this: how do you guys go about cross-cutting glued-up panels that are longer than they are wide?

Let me explain - I am making a cutting board for my wife. I think everyone has seen videos on how to do this. I'm at the point now where I have laminated my wood strips lengthwise and they are all glued up. Now, I need to cut across the grain on the assembled panel in order to expose the end grain, rotate the pieces with the end grain facing up and glue it up for final assembly.

Now - if I use my cross cut sled to cut the strips, once I reach the halfway point of the width of the panel, the panel will be longer than it is wide. I am wondering if this would present a safety or accuracy hazard on a crosscut sled.

On the wood whisperer video for making a cutting board he does this by using his table saw fence and he cross-cuts the strips using a push stick. Has anyone ever done this? Is it safe? That would break the cardinal rule of not using a fence to make cross cuts, no?

Any help would be welcome!!

Thanks,


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

I think the rule of not crosscutting using the rip fence comes more into play when the piece between the blade and the fence is wider than it is long (i.e. think about crosscutting 6" off the end of a 2×4). The way Marc does it is the same way I did it and in my opinion it is safe as long as you pay attention to what you're doing.

As far as using a crosscut sled, I think that would also be safe, but as you said, I think I would feel safer using the method Marc used when the panel starts to get narrower.

EDIT: If you can get the panel to fit between the front of the miter gauge and the blade, the safest method would probably be to use the miter gauge to guide the workpiece in conjunction with a stop block clamped to the rip fence well in front of the blade to register the panel against for controlling the width of the cut. That way there is no chance that the offcut can become trapped between the fence and the blade.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I use my home-made sled for cuts like that, or a straight edge and circular saw.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

sliding mitre saw for something the size of a cutting board.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I would use a sled with a stop.


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

I've done several cutting boards and haven't had a problem using the rip fence. It all comes down to the size/width ratio. You don't mention how long your edge glued panels are, so it's a tough call.

What you can do is lower your blade all the way down, then run the panel against the fence, if you feel the excess length (the part of the left of the blade) is pulling too much and you are unable to keep the piece secured against the rip fence then I would cut it in half with the sled, then use the rip fence. Hell if it makes you feel more comfortable, there's no harm in cutting it in half first, then using the rip fence.

I do not recommend using a combination method, whichever method you use it should be the same for all the strips you cut, otherwise you'll likely get 2 slightly different width pieces and will cause you to need to do a lot more sanding to flatten out your cutting board.

-jeremy


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

making that type of cut is what a cross cut sled is for.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Turn your miter gauge 180° in the slot and press the board against the miter gauge head as you push it throught the blade.
Note: If you do this, first check with a test cut using the miter gauge in this backwards fashion.


----------



## LucasinBC (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the input - 
Jeremy - I think I like the idea of cutting the panels in half first and then try to use the fence in order to make more accurate cuts. I agree with your assessment of picking one cutting method and sticking to it rather than switching halfway. Steve from woodwrorkingformeremortals told me that he used the crosscut sled first then finished with the fence as the cuts became progressively awkward, but he said next time he would make the panel longer and only use the sled. He also said in his video that his cuts had not been as accurate as they could have been, so probably switching between the sled and his fence added some error.

Cheers everyone,
Lucas


----------



## Boberto (Oct 1, 2015)

I know this is an old post but I found it in my search. 
Is it safe to use the miter gauge to the right of the blade if there is room between the blade and fence to make a crosscut? Would the offcut fall safely to the left of the blade?
I guess it's not that difficult to clamp a starting block on the fence.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Crosscut sled with a stop block.


----------

